# Any Green Machine users out there?



## soupster (Mar 15, 2006)

I was looking at these oline especially the 424HS model seen here 
http://www.appliedsweepers.com/index.aspx. I was looking for some feed back form any owners. I maintain several shopping centers and thought it would be ideal working around pedestrians during business hours.I have never seen one being used only on there site. My other option would be a Billy Goat Wide area vacuum model VQ1002SP.


----------

